# My VERY small collection



## The Mutant (Apr 20, 2012)

Has now increased from one Paph to three! 

Yesterday my ceramense got some company from a Paph. hainanense (it adorable!) and a Paph. Maudiae Vinicolor 'Schwarze Madonna'. I thought my ceramense was a small plant but I've realized I need to redefine my notion of what a small Paph looks like. :rollhappy:

They were both in excellent condition with some minor mechanical damages on the leaves and the hainanense has four fans despite being so small (I know they are supposed to be small, but I didn't realize exactly HOW small) of which three are working on new leaves.

Here they are!

The first one out is the "Black Madonna":






And here is the little cutie-pie, the hainanense:





Here's my ceramense, just so you can see all of my impressive collection of Paphs! :rollhappy:


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 20, 2012)

Nice start of collection! BTW beautiful patterns and plants!

Paphman910


----------



## eggshells (Apr 20, 2012)

Paph hainanense could be a specimen size plant with 10 growths easy in a 3.5" pot. I wish that it will throw multiple spikes for you. Very good purchase and keep adding species. Take care.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 20, 2012)

No, get hybrids!


----------



## The Mutant (Apr 20, 2012)

eggshells said:


> Paph hainanense could be a specimen size plant with 10 growths easy in a 3.5" pot. I wish that it will throw multiple spikes for you. Very good purchase and keep adding species. Take care.


Aww, now I like it even more! :smitten:

Well so far I've ordered/will be adding (way too many):

Paph. villosum
Paph. villosum var. gratrixianum (I believe this is a Paph. gratrixianum)
Paph. helenae (I HAD to have one - it's so darn cute)
Paph. roebelenii
Paph. appletonianum 
Paph. purpuratum
Paph. dayanum
Paph. ciliolare
Paph. sublaeve
Paph. venustum
Paph. barbatum var. nigritum
Paph. lawrenceanum 'Graue' BM/DOG x selbst
Paph. urbanianum

There is a certain tendency of me adding species, right?  I really like species Paphs. Maybe I'll add some more primary hybrids when I've run out of species I want to add. 

I really hope I'll be able to care for the purpuratum and the dayanum properly since these two like it a bit colder. Maybe I should worry about those that want it a bit warmer instead?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 21, 2012)

Addicted!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 21, 2012)

I think your orchid collection has doubled since joining Slippertalk. :evil:


----------

